# Ways to give medication



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,
Recently Cutie wasnt feeling well, and we travelled 2hrs to see our old avian vet. Although he didn't perform any tests he said Cutie could've aspergillosis. 

He also thought she could have psitacosis and for which I am in the process of collecting poop samples over 3 days before I send it away, but since its the bank holdiay it might get delayed.

However, he has given Cutie terabinafine, and since last time Cutie aspirated doxx-sol medicine I am quite scared to give it straight in her beak. So I am giving 0.02ml on a small piece of millet. Has anyone given medicine this way has it been effective? Cutie does eat that peice of millet, but I am not quite sure if it is working today its been the 3rd day of med. So please if anyone can suggest other ways of medicating budgies?

Thanks


----------



## FurryBadgers (May 9, 2018)

I’ve generally found that the only good way to do it is directly and gradually with a syringe.

However, it also completely depends on the type of syringe as some of them feel like there is no “finesse” to them at all. We used to have problems with giving birds medicine where the syringes would have some initial resistance but then shoot out. That at one point did cause aspiration. Once we got a syringe that could let you squeeze it gently then it all completely changed and became SO much easier.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree that the syringe method is the best because you know exactly the amount of medicine the bird is getting. As FurryBadgers suggested, sometimes a different syringe can make a difference. The issue with putting it on the millet is that because Cutie will remove the seed hull before swallowing it, it could be losing some of the medication on the discarded hull. Does she eat veggies or fruit? If so you could try putting the med on it but you would have to make sure she ate all of it. Have you ever given her any quinoa? I give my birds cooked quinoa and they love it and I have put medication on a few pieces of it to get it into a bird that was very difficult to medicate.
If she does have Aspergillosis you will be medicating her for quite some time, the medicine you currently have is an antifungal and if the the Psittacosis test is positive then she will need an antibiotic. Your sweet girl is a fighter as I know she has been ill for quite some time, maybe this vet can get some answers for you.


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.

I will definitely try to give her medication on her veggies. And no I never gave quinoa to Cutie as I read somewhere that it has a toxic coating of it's not cooked properly, so I never gave it just to be on the safe side. 

Thanks furrybadger and Cody please pray for Cutie.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the reply Furry Badgers sent you. It is probably the best selection. It will work.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Directly into the mouth is the only way to be sure your budgie is getting the entire amount. Try dripping the meds from the syringe slowly, one drop at a time into the corner of the beak, where the mouth meets the body. Lightly tap the beak or touch it, which will elicit a response of beak movement, making the bird to swallow so thatt doesn’t come out when they shake their head. It does take a bit of practice.


----------

